# Smoked Trout-Q View!



## coffee_junkie (Jan 26, 2012)

Had some trout in the freezer that needed to be dealt with so....

I used my good friends recipe for the dry brine.

{dry brine for smoked fish

In the cuisinart, or mixed thoroughly by hand, combine the following:

1C brown sugar

1/8 C salt

1T rosemary, ground or crushed first

1t basil

½ t marjoram

½ t tarragon

½ t black pepper

¼ t thyme

Sprinkle liberally on the fish, cut into 1 ½ -2” wide strips, skin on. Layer about 1/8” deep and gently pat down a little. Use about 1 ½ recipes for a full little chief smoker of fresh fish. Use about twice that (3 recipes) for old, tired freezer fish with any freezer burn trimmed off. Let sit for about 2 hours or so on the counter (more for old fish) Smoke with 3 full pans of alder in little chief for 6-7 hours depending on temp of surrounding air and thickness of fish.}

The smoking directions are for a Lil chief because that's how the northwest rolls!

I smoked mine in my GOSM using my AMPS with pecan dust, I am in love with pecan wood!

I brinded my fish in layers overnight in the fridge, in the morning there is a sticky syrup in the bottom/surrounding the fish so the dry brine kinda turns into a wet brine.....








I rinse and let sit on the counter for an hour to 1 1/2 hours to form a pellicle. 













In the smoker, the toothpick is marking the rack that I sprinkled with old bay garlic and herb seasoning, a nice touch.







Another shot, showing the AmazeN Pellet smoker hard at work!







Fresh off the smoker, I would call this "trout candy" yes it is that good folks!







All packaged up and ready for the freezer!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 26, 2012)

That looks so good!  Nice job!


----------



## scrappynadds (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks great........I wish we had taste-a-vision


----------



## roller (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks real good...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks great! All you need now is a beer to go with it!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 27, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks great! All you need now is a beer to go with it!


Beer is on the menu tonight!


----------



## jdboes (Mar 19, 2012)

Those look great.  What temp did you smoke them at?


----------



## bookem (Mar 26, 2012)

Coffee Junkie,

I was just asked about smoking trout, and your recipe and results look great.  What temps were you running your smoker at, and did you take the fish to any specific internal temp?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 2, 2012)

Bookem said:


> Coffee Junkie,
> 
> I was just asked about smoking trout, and your recipe and results look great.  What temps were you running your smoker at, and did you take the fish to any specific internal temp?




Sorry for the late reply, This recipe is for a Lil Chief (although I used my gas smoker), I think I ran my smoker a bit hotter than a lil chief but not much, I tried to keep it around 120-130. I didn't take it to any specific internal. Just smoke for 5-6 hours and start checking.

I also do whole trout on the UDS but you could do it on any smoker...here is how. Brine with your favorite fish brine, I use the one from the LIL Chief Recipe book, it is a simple brown sugar and water brine, add anything else in there for extra flavor. I brine whole trout (12" - 14") overnight. then rinse off and let sit on the counter to dry for about an hour. Set smoker @ 220*-240*, lay fish whole in there for 2 hours, flip then 1.5 to 2 more hours. Provide smoke the whole time.

The first recipe will produce more of a trout jerky, the second will produce a more baked or cooked type fish. Both are good.


----------

